# Velo Orange hubs?



## dualpivot (Oct 25, 2009)

V-O is now selling some interesting hubs. Their 130mm spaced rear hub and matching front are pretty light (228 g rear, 78 g front) and seem reasonably priced. What do the wheel building experts think of these? Is a low flange front hub a good idea, or for that matter what do high or low flanges do on a front hub? How about the hi/lo rear?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

They're one of the many makes of hubsets sourced from Asia. They do a good job as they're well made, easy to service (I can totally strip a set in about one minute flat), don't need special tools and, apart from the $180 they want for this set, they are quite inexpensive. The sealed bearings are readily available from auto supply shops (I got some recently up here in Canada).

Site advertiser BikeHubStore sells them and for much less than VO.

Flange sizes don't make much of a difference, not that you can feel anyway. I've been using 2-3 sets of Asian hubs for up to 2 years with zero problems.

Most of the well known wheel companies use Asian sourced hubs.

Here's the internals of one of them -


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

*vo hub*

vo hubs say disassembled without tools. How is this done, by twisting? (no allen key)? polished al looks nice,I don't know how durable..








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

They have a vid that shows how to service (lube the pawls) -
http://vimeo.com/23857739

But the bearings *will* need tools to replace them - a hammer and a punch.


----------



## s.mousseau (Oct 15, 2009)

Those are nice looking hubs, like the polished look.


----------



## padelsbach (Jan 7, 2009)

these are the same as circus monkey hubs, which also come in polished silver, but are $50 cheaper on ebay.


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

I'm liking the skewers, though...


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Mike, I dont think the velo orange hubs are bitex hubs. Those might be chosen, or even formula.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

TomH said:


> Mike, I dont think the velo orange hubs are bitex hubs. Those might be chosen, or even formula.


I dunno what they are but the one in the vid comes apart like the Rotaz I have here even though it looks nothing like the one in the vid. The others I have here come apart with 2, 5mm allen wrenches or a pry-off DS axle cap.


----------



## elvisvelo (Sep 24, 2008)

I like the retro high-flange ones that VO has with the circular holes in them. D-lux. Why do I like them so??


----------



## dualpivot (Oct 25, 2009)

RC28 said:


> I'm liking the skewers, though...


me too. I really prefer the fully enclosed cams (they seem more durable), and the V-O skewers are a little classier looking than the Shimano ones I usually use.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

Mike T. said:


> Mike The Bike's *home wheelbuilding info* - dedicated to providing Newby wheelbuilder information and motivation.


Your wheelbuilding site is great. Do you have info on the Asian hubs listed by mfg?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

cs1 said:


> Your wheelbuilding site is great. Do you have info on the Asian hubs listed by mfg?


Thanks for the nice compliment and to answer your question - no, there are just too many makes and models within the makes to keep up with them.


----------

